# Glueing Fur Seams (On Head)(Help Needed!)



## Roxirin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi all,

Before ANYONE starts coming on here all like: 'OMGNOOOO don't glue your seams SEW THEM YOURE THE WORST GLUEING IS A DEATH SENTENCE.etc.etc.', I am fully aware that glue can make the seams more visible, but sewing is not a viable option in my case currently and I also heard that makers such as Matrices and Beastcub glue their seams, so it can't be THAT bad.

Anyway! Wanted to ask all you guys: I'm a little unsure as to what people actually mean when they say they will glue the fur onto the head. Let's assume we have a lovely all-foam base ready to go, and we've already done all the patterns and traced the shapes onto the fur and cut them out: then what? 

I'm just confused. Do you A) Run hot glue right along the edge of each piece of fur, and glue it to the other pieces of fur to make a hollow 'cover' which you then slip onto the base (which doesn't make sense to me, obviously this method works with sewing but I just don't see how it would work with glue). 

Or

B) Grab a piece of fur, position it, hot glue it directly to the head base, and the grab the bit that's meant to be next to it, line them up carefully, glue that bit down, and then continue until you're done? (This one makes more sense to me but I just have this inner doubt that I'm totally wrong)

Any response is appreciated, thanks for your time guys  - Rin


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 21, 2016)

You are going to glue the fur to the base piece by piece.

Not the ideal solution, though.


----------



## Roxirin (Dec 22, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> You are going to glue the fur to the base piece by piece.
> 
> Not the ideal solution, though.



Ahhh, yes that makes sense. 

And yeah, I know a lot of people would advise against it. Do you have a suggestion at all for glueing the fur? Again please understand that it is not an option for me to sew it


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, Beastcub mostly sews her heads so I'm not sure where you got that information.

You would be doing yourself a huge disservice if you hot-glued all the fur on. You can ladder stitch the parts together and slip the fur on the head like a sock. Tack down to the nostrils/mouth openings, add eyes, you're done.

I guess we have to know; why is sewing not an option? Keep in mind, any hot glue you get on the good side of the fur is gonna look bad and you will lose fur pulling off the little gobbets that will happen. Matrices has a tutorial on this. Sorry, I'm on my cellphone or I would link it for you.


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 23, 2016)

Hotglue is good sticking pieces of foam together but not so much for fur unless maybe it is way down in a crevice or something where the edge will not be seen.  Try something like Tacky Glue.  Might need to sew it down in places anyway if there is going to be a lot of flexing.


----------

